# I can't straighten my fingers



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

Since January, two of my fingers (little finger and ring finger) on my right hand (I'm right-handed) are feeling tingly and numb like with pins and needles. The tips are especially quite numb. I cannot straighten these two fingers and when I do that it feels slightly uncomfortable but isn't painful. They keep wanting to bend over. The skin on my fingers seem a bit shiny. What could this be?

Catty


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know what it is, but I have had a similar experience with my left hand, pinky and ring finger, sometimes fluttering, well, it happens every day! The fingers seem weaker to me and they want to curl, like their slowly losing power. Oddly my left baby toe and the one next to it do the same thing! 

This has been going on for 10 years now! One nurse said it was poor circulation. I've looked it up on the internet and there are a lot of people who have this. I used to think it was MS or some other kind of nerve damage. If it is, I have had these symptoms and they have not escalated. It is more annoying than painful. Like sometimes I just wish it would stop shaking. It doesn't do it all the time, just a few seconds at a time, a few times a day.


----------



## Will L (Jan 24, 2010)

Well some people believe that stress can cause palsy to temporarily develop in part of the face, which is what happened with my mother, but I'm not sure if it's the same case with the hand. Either way it seems like some kind of nerve malfunction, not necessarily nerve damage, but you're probably better off getting a professional's opinion.


----------



## RhonaLee (Aug 31, 2010)

*I'm having the same problem*

Hi guys,
I've got the same problem with my right hand; clawlike, can't use pinkie and ring finger, need to see neurologist and FAST! I believe this stems from an impinged nerve in my neck (I have degenerative disc disease TOO EARLY IN LIFE) and have had it for 25 years. Yet this past May my hand started to curl in and the pain from my neck down through my shoulder blade and aaaaaaaaallllllllll the way down the outside of my arm to my fingertips is screaming in pain. NO INSURANCE. It was discontinued May 1 , right about the time this 'weird thing' kicked in. I've done some research and found Cubital Tunnel Syndrome; check it out. I hope this helps; it sucks being an artist and not being able to even write my own name! grrrrrrrrrrrrrr:mum
Talk about anxiety!


----------

